# What's the game you regret purchasing the most?



## Song of storms (Aug 4, 2018)

Final Fantasy III DS for me. I paid full price for it and months later it was super cheap everywhere.


----------



## JustANoob;) (Aug 4, 2018)

The 3DS Mario vs Donkey Kong game. It just wasn't fun to play.


----------



## GameSystem (Aug 4, 2018)

FFXII. Only game I ever bought that I never finished. It had way too many little things that pushed the annoyingness level high enough that I didn't want to continue anymore. I think I was like 5 hours from final boss.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Final Fantasy III DS for me. I paid full price for it and months later it was super cheap everywhere.


What you regret paying full price for one of the best games on the DS?? That makes no sense.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 4, 2018)

Sonic Forces. Why did I ever think that game would be good? It was AWFUL. I gladly traded it in recently for Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy. Much better game.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Yoshi's disappointing Island on 3DS. The game was just insultingly easy, the story was just bad, and the music literally caused my liver to fail.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Duke Nukem Forever, had that game preordered forever ago and was beyond disappointed.


----------



## adrienabadie (Aug 4, 2018)

I regret getting Mario Party Island Tour when Club Nintendo closed thinking that it was going to be like Mario Party DS.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 4, 2018)

Romancing Saga 2. It didn't come with a manual, so It's hard to understand how to play it.
Xenoblade Chronicles X has so very small font and never been fixed, that I hardly play it even if i was so excited to play it. I just haven't touched it again. (I'll only hope it get switch port and a fix for the damn font)

I bought Shovel Knight on switch, even though I had it on wii u. I thought that the Specter Knight story was exclusive but it was a free update on all versions. I got the wii u version on discount for less than $15 but the switch game and all other current ones cost $25 

I'm starting to Regret buying Monster Hunter world, that game isn't fun playing alone. 

There is a lot more but It's just the ones I can remember right now since I talk about them the most.



Marko76 said:


> What you regret paying full price for one of the best games on the DS?? That makes no sense.


He didn't buy chrono trigger, he bought Final Fantasy III


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2018)

I... don't know, honestly.

There are games I bought I didn't like that much, but I have no regret for adding them in my collection.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Romancing Saga 2. It didn't come with a manual, so It's hard to understand how to play it.
> Xenoblade Chronicles X has so very small font and never been fixed, that I hardly play it even if i was so excited to play it. I just haven't touched it again. (I'll only hope it get switch port and a fix for the damn font)
> 
> I bought Shovel Knight on switch, even though I had it on wii u. I thought that the Specter Knight story was exclusive but it was a free update on all versions. I got the wii u version on discount for less than $15 but the switch game and all other current ones cost $25
> ...


And I said one of the best not the best lol.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> What you regret paying full price for one of the best games on the DS?? That makes no sense.


I'm a fan of the serie but I hated how they made the remake, both visually and the choices of gameplay (the fights were super slow). Not to mention that the game would sometimes freeze. It's something you just can't say it's nothing when the game forbids you from saving into dungeons.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 4, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> I'm a fan of the serie but I hated how they made the remake, both visually and the choices of gameplay (the fights were super slow). Not to mention that the game would sometimes freeze. It's something you just can't say it's nothing when the game forbids you from saving into dungeons.


There is a reason why it wasn't released internationally before the NDS version came out. Doesn't have what Final Fantasy IV has which was the second game to be released internationally for snes. There is actual reasons why they had not released some of them until a decade ago. (You could guest, it may be obvious)


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 4, 2018)

I guess the only one is Red Steel, because I stopped buying games at launch after that, unless it was something from a series I knew wouldn't let me down.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 4, 2018)

Mario's Time Machine, although I had asked my father to buy it for me as a kid.


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 4, 2018)

Fate/Extella:the umbral star for switch I played like 15 min in and was like seriously wtf is this lol. Id rather of had 5 copies of FF3 than 1 copy of this garbage.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 5, 2018)

Command & conquer Tiberian sun. The original c&c ended with a short teaser for it (this was years before 'teaser' became a word, btw), so i wanted it probably before they even started making it. Red alert was certainly good, but i liked the original lore more. So i basically expected it to be c&c with the things red alert added.

I... Didn't get that. It didn't have naval battles. Some vehicles were ridiculously overpowered (i remember ending the first campaign with nothing but ONE Mammoth tank and a repair vehicle... The rest of the base i just left to defend itself).
 The lore branched into aliens, which i didn't like (this was a Amy vs terrorists thing, originally). Worse: the cutscenes didn't include you as the silent protagonist commander, but some actor who seemingly got credit for the missions the player achieved.

I think i pawned the game less than a week after release... And learned that i got almost nothing for it (i had no idea on the process of second hand markets at that time). Nonetheless: i felt sorry for the store for paying anything on what i then described as garbage.

On hindsight, i was probably too harsh on my judgment. It certainly tried new things, and if nothing else: it's probably with this knowledge that red alert 2 (imho te best rts in te world up until starcraft 2) came to be.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 5, 2018)

Paper Mario Sticker Star... 

I hate it so much.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 6, 2018)

Fire Emblem Warriors. Hadn't played a Dynasty Warriors game before and will probably never again after playing this. So bloody dull.


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 6, 2018)

New/full price: SSB4, I mean I did get a satisfactory amount of gameplay out of it (which I quantify as "better than 1 €/hour"), but the lack of usable multiplayer options on a mainly-enjoyed-with-friends game really killed it

Least liked and least played: probably 007 Agent Under Fire fpr PS2 (I hate FPSes), though I didn't buy it to really play it either ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 6, 2018)

Probably Pokemon OR/AS. Was super hyped for Gen 3 remakes, and they turned out pretty awful IMO. One of those rare times I've pre-ordered a game I thought I knew I would enjoy, and ended up being wrong. 

Other than that, not too many come to mind. I generally follow the whole "pirate to try before I buy" process, so I avoid buying games unless I'm 99% sure I'll get (at the very least) my money's worth out of them, or unless they're super cheap in a bundle/free.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 6, 2018)

Crash NSane on switch


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 7, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Least liked and least played: probably 007 Agent Under Fire fpr PS2 (I hate FPSes), though I didn't buy it to really play it either ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Okay, I'll ask what everyone's thinking: why did you buy that game?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2018)

can't really think of just one, so i'll form up a small list

Crash bandicoot NSane trilogy
Overwatch
Payday 2
TUG
Driveclub
my ps4 overall tbh, 30fps absolutely murders me
Pokemon moon
digital repurchase of mario kart 8 deluxe since i found the physical copy i lost like 2 days later

there's probably a couple more i can't think of at this very moment


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 7, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I'll ask what everyone's thinking: why did you buy that game?


Second level is in a separate executable + somewhat tolerant of read errors = ideal for loading homebrew via swap trick


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 7, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Second level is in a separate executable + somewhat tolerant of read errors = ideal for loading homebrew via swap trick


Ah, that makes sense. I had no idea.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 7, 2018)

Pokemon SuMo was painful to me.  I truly hate how hand-holdy the games are, and I still haven't bothered to play either all the way through yet.


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 7, 2018)

Probably Quake 4. I already knew it was disappointing when I saw it discounted at a local GameStop years ago so I thought "How bad could it be anyways"?

Long story short it isn't a bad game per se but it simply isn't Quake. ID decided to scrap the fast-paced, twitch-shooting, frantic action for a slow "Halo x Doom" crossover with a meh storyline... at least for the singleplayer, that is. They actually decided to keep the old gameplay mechanics for the multiplayer, which is honestly an incredibly bad decision if you ask me as most FPS games out there use the single player mode as a sort of training grounds for multiplayer matches. Hell, the Quake 3 SP mode was nothing else than bot matches, afterall. Plus the Quake 4 multiplayer mode had a smaller (now nonexistant) player base and wasn't all that different than its predecessor, so you're better off playing Quake 3/Live anyways.


----------



## micjustin33 (Aug 8, 2018)

Mario


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 10, 2018)

Easy: Cubic Ninja.

Wanted CFW for months but didn't know about seedminer so I spent $40 on it and am regretting it to this day...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2018)

The physical copy of Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Trilogy on the Switch. The game got a physical release in Japan and eShop release everywhere else. My Japanese sucks and I can't enjoy the story sequences without English subs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 12, 2018)

Tom Clancy's The Division.

Clearly Rushed, Unfinished, and incompetent developers who had no fucking idea how to balance RPG mechanics. Don't even get my started on the Season Pass........

It was the last game which stopped me from pre-ordering anything


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 12, 2018)

dark souls


----------



## MegaGenesis (Aug 12, 2018)

For me it was Pokémon X. My expectations were high, because all NDS era Pokémon were gold, and BW2 were by far the best games, but i was met with bland storyline, shallow characters, and super easy CPU, not even the Kalos region and OST were that memorable. To make everything worse, Nintendo released both Pokémon X and Y for free just a few months later on Club Nintendo, and since i didn't had registered my 3DS and had one of the promotional games (SM3DL), i got Pokémon Y for free.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 15, 2018)

Not really purchasing a game I suppose but

Archeage

The beta was incredible. Had a blast every round of closed beta, enjoyed the alpha, bought like $500+ worth of stuff. Then it just went to absolute shit when it launched because Trion is one of the worst game companies to ever exist. The F2P community was also shit though. Just a bunch of toxic retards.
Game had a ton of potential to be fun. Too bad Trion got their grubby hands all over it.


----------



## Siveon (Aug 15, 2018)

ExploitJunkie said:


> Fate/Extella:the umbral star for switch I played like 15 min in and was like seriously wtf is this lol. Id rather of had 5 copies of FF3 than 1 copy of this garbage.


I'm wondering why you bought it in the first place if you didn't even know what it was. I.E. A sequel to a spinoff series of visual novels. 

To answer the question, I've bought too many games to remember. I'd say Dynasty Warriors 7 though. Bought it full price over Duke Nukem Forever, both choices were terrible but I was like 12.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 16, 2018)

I've bought a lot of crap over the years but the game i regret buying the most is *drum roll * Tales of Zestiria


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 5, 2018)

Aliens: Colonial Marines. It has dated visuals.


----------



## Zepman (Sep 5, 2018)

Moon Hunters on Switch, thought I could play multi online like PC, but no...
Alone it is a bad game...


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't really have one, except any game that when I get home, doesn't work.


----------



## Nazuna (Jul 30, 2019)

Every Final Fantasy game i've bought thinking "oh that was that game i once really liked!", just to realize i've grown out of it


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 1, 2019)

This is the easiest question to answer ever... Fallout 76


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 1, 2019)

Nazuna said:


> Every Final Fantasy game i've bought thinking "oh that was that game i once really liked!", just to realize i've grown out of it


I think it's more than that. I can still go back and enjoy the older ones through about X. I didn't like IX or X when they first released either. Still haven't tried XII, but XIII and XV just suck.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 1, 2019)

When Street Fighter Alpha 2 came out for SNES I hated it, I even chopped it in for some other games. I felt cheated for some reason, I just didn’t think it was worth what I paid...

I still totally regret it now.... I can’t understand why I hated it. I love it now!


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 1, 2019)

A friend hated Rise of the Robots for SNES so much that he destroyed the cart.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 1, 2019)

My Wii U. I bought it, hacked it, and have done nothing with it since. (The Wii U is great I just have a pc and other consoles)


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 1, 2019)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1

A friend said I should give it a try and no just no. The combat, story and everything about it is trash. It tries to be funny with a lot of pop culture and self aware jokes but the execution is just bad and falls flat. I did complete the main story just to see if it would get better. No it didn't.


----------



## evil goober (Aug 1, 2019)

Breath of fire dragon quarter for ps2 bought it when it first came out still haven't played it.
A couple of ps4 games I bought and then a few weeks later there free on ps+.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 1, 2019)

The original Destiny. I played all of the beta and thought there'd be so much more to the game.When I bought it I found out that the beta contained most of the earth missions and a few moon ones which was like half of the full games story. Then TTK came out and some of the changes just pissed off the people who didn't intend to buy the damn dlc.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 1, 2019)

Daggot said:


> The original Destiny. I played all of the beta and thought there'd be so much more to the game.When I bought it I found out that the beta contained most of the earth missions and a few moon ones which was like half of the full games story. Then TTK came out and some of the changes just pissed off the people who didn't intend to buy the damn dlc.


OG destiny?
Man that brings back memories
I ended up around 397 light with good gear but i quit
Never tried destiny 2
I wish it destiny 1 got a pc port


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

Love Lego games..
But 
*Lego The Movie 2 Videogame *
*makes me turn of the game after 1 hours*


----------

